# Phillips H2o purifier.



## Big H (26 Nov 2011)

I`d be glad of any oppinions ore practical experience as to the practicality of this Phillips water purifier. Is it applicable to planted tank systems a Nano 10 - 30 liter is available. Ultimately, "Does it work?"

http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/aqu ... itres.html

Thanks


----------

